# Can I freeze gruyere cheese?



## cabosailor (Jun 5, 2009)

A friend just gave me a humongous chunk of gruyere.  Roughly 8 in square.  Now gruyere happens to be one of my favorite cooking cheeses but there is no way I can use it all before going bad and its dang expensive cheese.  My plan is to cut it into smaller chunks and vacuum package using a food saver.  What I was wondering is if I can freeze the vacuum packed chunks without harm and if so, for how long?

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

you sure can. I have 4 lbs frozen in my freezer now. it does dry it a bit, but it still has great flavor and melts great on french onion or on burgers.


----------



## cookpiper (Jul 6, 2010)

Yes, you can freeze the remaining portion but the texture will not be the same yet it's good for melting into sauces. Well wrapped it (eg. zip-loc freezer bag) should last at least 6 months. It won't be as good as it was fresh. But it's still better than letting it go to waste.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I think you can freeze just about any hard or semi-hard cheese. Not sure about cheese like brie. I am sure you can but the texture probably isn't quite the same.


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

I have frozen brie as well, it's okay when it comes out. Just whatever you do, DO NOT freeze cottage cheese or sour cream.


----------

